#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Blutwerte ???? >

## Shivamoon

Hallo,
ich (w, 27) war wegen Halsschmerzen im bereich der Schilddrüse beim arzt und mir wurde Blut abgenommen. Der Arzt schickt mich jetzt nach schilddrüsen sono zum HNO weil er mit den Werten nichts anfangen kann. Hier die Ergebnisse:  
Befund Schilddrüsensono:  
Beide  Schilddrüsenlappen weisen ein minimal echoarmes inhomogenes  Strukturreflexmuser auf. Umschriebene Strukturläsionen finden sich  nicht. Der re schilddrüsenlappen hat ein volumen von 4,5 ml und der li  von 5 ml. Unaufälliger isthusanteil, gute schilddrüsen  verschieblichkeit.  
Es findet sich eine normal große schilddrüse  ohne nachweis von knoten. Bei minimal echoarm inhomogenen  strukturreflexmuster ist eine autoimmunthyreioditis bzw zn  autoimmunthyreioditis möglich. falls nicht schon erfolg bestimmung  entsprechender laborparameter empfohlen. ggf therapie mit t4 präparaten  und selen.  
Bericht blutuntersuchung:   BSG EDTA Blut: 32+ mm
CRP 2,7 mg/l
GPT ALT 24
GAMMA GT 49+ U/L
Creatinin Jaffe 0,8 mg/dl
Colesterin gesamt 185 mg/dl
Glucose 74 mg/dl  
Blutbild, kleines  
Leukozyten 10,7+ nl
Eryozyten 4,4 pl
Hämoglobin 12,2 g/dl
Hämatokrit 0,38 l/l
MCV 86 fl
MHC 28 pg
MCHC 32 g/dl
Thrombozyten 390+ nl  
Endokrinologie
TSH basal 2,88     
Warum kann der Arzt mit diesen Werten nichts anfangen? Sind diese Werte normal? Was bedeuten diese Werte?  
Bitte um Hilfe  
MFG

----------


## StarBuG

Alle Werte sind im Normbereich, was gegen eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion 
durch eine Autoimmunthyreoiditis wie z.B. die Hashimoto Thyreoiditis spricht. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

